# Libre 2



## SB2015 (Mar 15, 2019)

i have just read @everydayupsanddowns blog about his visit to a show with info about the latest technology.  I have read in here various mentions of the ‘new Libre’ that is to be available soon.  

Does anyone know answers to the following

When is Libre2 going to be launched?

Will those that are already receiving Libre on NHS automatically be switched to these?

Do the new sensors use the same reader or do you have to use a phone instead?
If we have to use a phone how do we do that?  (I know I am a bit behind with this but I have just continued with what I am used to)

There was mention in the blog of ‘Abbott's decision to encrypt the data from its new Libre2 raised quite a few eyebrows’. What impact is this encryption likely to have on us? Will we still be able to download our data?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 15, 2019)

This is what I have gleaned/guessed so far:

No UK launch date so far. Libre2 has been CE marked and is rolling out across Europe, but last I heard there were no confirmed dates for the UK. 

As far as I know it’s a new system, so I believe that means new sensor and new reader. Not sure about phone app. 

I also do not know what the situation will be with the NHS (and the specially negotiated NHS price for Libre 1) but last I heard Libre 2 was going to retail for the same price as Libre 1. 

I think both systems will be running side by side, at least initially. 

Encryption of the data only matters if you want to get the info out of the sensor and do something else with it (eg slurp it into open source software for Nightscout / Android APS). I am sure the software downloads inside the Abbot ‘ecosystem’ will operate as before. 

You might be able to pick up a few more clues from the press release: https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2018-1...Time-Alarms-Secures-CE-Mark-for-Use-in-Europe


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 16, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> As far as I know it’s a new system, so I believe that means new sensor and new reader. Not sure about phone app.



Would be very disappointing if there wasn't a app for the libre 2, never use the reader apart from activating the sensor, phone is so much handier. 

Pity we don't have any German members who can comment, read that Germany is one country where the libre 2 has been launched.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 16, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Would be very disappointing if there wasn't a app for the libre 2, never use the reader apart from activating the sensor, phone is so much handier.
> 
> Pity we don't have any German members who can comment, read that Germany is one country where the libre 2 has been launched.



I’m sure there will be. I can’t see any reason why Abbott wouldn’t make one. However, I’ve just put some text on the German Freestyle Libre site through translation and it reads:

“Freestyle Libre 2 sensors are not compatible with the Freestyle Librelink app for the time being. “


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 16, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m sure there will be. I can’t see any reason why Abbott wouldn’t make one. However, I’ve just put some text on the German Freestyle Libre site through translation and it reads:
> 
> “Freestyle Libre 2 sensors are not compatible with the Freestyle Librelink app for the time being. “


Thanks for the info Mike
I shall happily potter along with current Libre and no need to concern myself about ancient phone.


----------



## khskel (Mar 16, 2019)

Beat me to it.

According to the German site the two systems are incompatible. You can't use libre2 sensors with the original reader/app and the libre 2 reader only reads the libre 2 sensors.

A shame because they've just become available for self funders over there and I might have considered ordering a starter pack from a friend's address in Hamburg.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2019)

The Libre System is good for me


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, clearly the two systems won’t be compatible. The Libre uses NFT (near field technology), Libre 2 uses Bluetooth which has a much greater range. So you should be able to get a reading just by switching the reader (or the App) on.

Presumably it will also come with inbuilt security to stop anybody with the App reading your BG. That would be fun at Diabetes gatherings...


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 16, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Well, clearly the two systems won’t be compatible. The Libre uses NFT (near field technology), Libre 2 uses Bluetooth which has a much greater range. So you should be able to get a reading just by switching the reader (or the App) on.
> 
> Presumably it will also come with inbuilt security to stop anybody with the App reading your BG. That would be fun at Diabetes gatherings...



It may be clear to you @mikeyB, but not to everyone, 
and there may be others like me who are less aware (well just about possible!!).
Thanks for the info.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 16, 2019)

Th


Benny G said:


> The information available so far says the Libre version 2 will have 3 optional Bluetooth alarms. 1st for high, 2nd for low, and third for lost connection. The literature seems to show these alarms are an invitation to swipe the sensor for a bg reading. So while an improvement over libre version 1, still a ways to go to CGM.
> The 'red' forum does have some German members who I'm sure will unravel this issue.


Thanks Benny
I shall be looking to others in here for translations, and guidance.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Mar 16, 2019)

That's my guess too: NFC for most functionality, with bluetooth of some description for alarms. (Because of the power limits imposed by the small battery.)


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 17, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’m sure there will be. I can’t see any reason why Abbott wouldn’t make one. However, I’ve just put some text on the German Freestyle Libre site through translation and it reads:
> 
> “Freestyle Libre 2 sensors are not compatible with the Freestyle Librelink app for the time being. “



Well, until a app is developed for the libre 2 the libre 1 will suffice.

Really think the libre app needs a means of calibration, all too often readings are way out which is really frustrating, this is why I'm surprised the dvla have changed the rules on driving.


----------



## khskel (Mar 17, 2019)

According to the German site the libre 2 offers improved accuracy but what that means in practical terms who knows.

I have found that the last few sensors have been much better than when I started using it.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 17, 2019)

The Libre system is very sensitive to levels of hydration, more so than fingerpick tests. Neither is truly accurate. And most folk don’t regularly calibrate their blood test meters with a standard solution, anyway.

Like khskel, I think the sensors have improved of late, so I hope Libre 2 continues that improvement.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 17, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> The Libre system is very sensitive to levels of hydration, more so than fingerpick tests. Neither is truly accurate. And most folk don’t regularly calibrate their blood test meters with a standard solution, anyway.
> 
> Like khskel, I think the sensors have improved of late, so I hope Libre 2 continues that improvement.


Are other sensors, eg my Medtronic, sensitive to hydration levels?


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 17, 2019)

Any system using interstitial fluid glucose measurement will vary slightly with hydration levels. That’s just physiology, it’s no big deal and doesn’t vary much more than two different hand blood tests, or indeed two different machines. The algorithm behind the Medtronic uses your calibration, I believe, so it will be more akin to BG. All systems will be different to the lab test BG, but not a lot. 

I think home systems should include ‘ish’, with readings like 5ish or 6ish. Absolutely fine, but useless for graphs if you like such things.


----------



## Richie01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi
Richard, Type 1 Bovine- not Daphne
Injecting 52 years
Libre2 I’m amazed criticism of the way Abbott work hasn’t been widely criticised as their total lack of communication/ accountability to their Diabetic customers?
Low blood sugar alarms are an essential feature to my mind, Germany has Libre2 , why not us?
Customer care at Abbott denied Libre2 even exists and that was on Friday 19th July
If someone doesn’t agree with me, please post a reply and explain why?
Thanks
Richard


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 22, 2019)

Richie01 said:


> Customer care at Abbott denied Libre2 even exists and that was on Friday 19th July



You must have had a awkward or inexperienced operative, asked a couple of times about the release date and been told there wasn't one as yet. It is ridiculous the amount of time its taking.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 22, 2019)

Richie01 said:


> Customer care at Abbott denied Libre2 even exists and that was on Friday 19th July
> I



Must have been unlucky. I have a newish FreeStyle Reader and the box has printed on it "For use with FreeStyle Libre Sensor and FreeStyle Libre 2 Sensor". Seems possible that customer care haven't been told about it (and so know nothing at all about it) but they shouldn't be denying that it exists (or will exist).


----------

